
AWS Marketplace: Machine Learning and Artificial Intelligence - moritzplassnig
https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/solutions/machinelearning/
======
visarga
A little bit offtopic but in the last couple of days Amazon released a bunch
of products. What is happening?

~~~
sapience
[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/)

